# USC School of Cinematic Arts online application problems...?



## CLFilms (Aug 11, 2012)

I just started filling out my online application for USC's Graduate Film Program, and where it asks me for "the school or college to which you are applying:" the School of Cinematic Arts is not an option. Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 11, 2012)

chances are there is an actual name fo which part of the film program like the Stark Producing program or some such... do some research on the actual name of the schools at USC


----------



## Mighty (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the same problem ... I don't think the 2013 apps are currently available.


----------

